# Sex Discussion Thread



## Kord (Jul 14, 2013)

*MODEDIT: Keep this mature guys. If this gets creepy I'm locking it and infracting. -Mentova*
*Any controversial posts (i.e questionable fetishes) are prohibited. Any posts of that nature will be nuked from orbit.-Oz*
Let's skip the hoo-haa and get right down to brass tacks here. Answer as many questions as you want or feel comfortable with.

What is sex to you ? How important is it in a relationship ? 
Is sex a sacred thing for you ?
 Do you have to love somebody to have sex with them ? Or do you partake in one night stands or sessions w/ a 'buddy' ?
Do you have certain standards when it comes to who you have sex with ? 
Have you lost your virginity ? If so at what age and with whom ? How was it ?


I've read over the TOS and COC and felt that this topic isn't too bad but if a staff member deems it inappropriate then so be it.


----------



## Hinalle K. (Jul 14, 2013)

*Re: **TRIGGER WARNING** LEWD **TRIGGER WARNING**   ~~~~Sexual Intercourse~~~~*

why


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Jul 14, 2013)

*Re: **TRIGGER WARNING** LEWD **TRIGGER WARNING**   ~~~~Sexual Intercourse~~~~*

i am married and what is sex?


----------



## Aleu (Jul 14, 2013)

*Re: **TRIGGER WARNING** LEWD **TRIGGER WARNING**   ~~~~Sexual Intercourse~~~~*

Trigger warning? What?
What is this? Tumblr?


----------



## Zerig (Jul 14, 2013)

*Re: **TRIGGER WARNING** LEWD **TRIGGER WARNING**   ~~~~Sexual Intercourse~~~~*

I know that we're all one big happy family on this forum V), but there are some things we don't need to know about each other.


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Jul 14, 2013)

*Re: **TRIGGER WARNING** LEWD **TRIGGER WARNING**   ~~~~Sexual Intercourse~~~~*



Kord said:


> Have you lost your virginity ?



I feel like this question is just a tad bit redundant.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Jul 14, 2013)

*Re: **TRIGGER WARNING** LEWD **TRIGGER WARNING**   ~~~~Sexual Intercourse~~~~*

_"What is sex to you ?"_

The taste of coffee right as the sun comes up.
Mmm mmm mmm.

Also, the smell of rain.


----------



## TheMetalVelocity (Jul 14, 2013)

*Re: **TRIGGER WARNING** LEWD **TRIGGER WARNING**   ~~~~Sexual Intercourse~~~~*

the thread title is rather spammy.


----------



## Falaffel (Jul 14, 2013)

*Re: **TRIGGER WARNING** LEWD **TRIGGER WARNING**   ~~~~Sexual Intercourse~~~~*

Why do you want to know? 

Is this some new fetish? 
Damn you furries and your need to share your fetishes and even try to trick us into playing out your fetish.


----------



## Fox_720B (Jul 14, 2013)

*Re: **TRIGGER WARNING** LEWD **TRIGGER WARNING**   ~~~~Sexual Intercourse~~~~*

It's pretty important to me. I'd rather not have a lot of sexual partners before I find the one I'm going to marry. I can't just hook up with someone. I generally have to trust and know them first. Its a touchy subject...but generally I prefer a partner who hasn't been with a lot of people. I'm not sure any good will come of this topic though. Inevitably someone is going to get pissed off about our various views on sex. In before lock?


----------



## Sutekh_the_Destroyer (Jul 14, 2013)

*Re: **TRIGGER WARNING** LEWD **TRIGGER WARNING**   ~~~~Sexual Intercourse~~~~*

Oh yes.

Lets all tell some random guy on the internet about our sex life.


----------



## Aleu (Jul 14, 2013)

*Re: **TRIGGER WARNING** LEWD **TRIGGER WARNING**   ~~~~Sexual Intercourse~~~~*



Sutekh_the_Destroyer said:


> Oh yes.
> 
> Lets all tell some random guy on the internet about our sex life.


well, we ARE furries


----------



## Sutekh_the_Destroyer (Jul 14, 2013)

*Re: **TRIGGER WARNING** LEWD **TRIGGER WARNING**   ~~~~Sexual Intercourse~~~~*



Aleu said:


> well, we ARE furries



I'll admit, you've got a good point there......

But I'm pretty sure FAF doesn't have _those _kind of furries here (unless you count the OP :V).


----------



## Rheumatism (Jul 14, 2013)

*Re: **TRIGGER WARNING** LEWD **TRIGGER WARNING**   ~~~~Sexual Intercourse~~~~*

>8I


----------



## Kazooie (Jul 14, 2013)

*Re: **TRIGGER WARNING** LEWD **TRIGGER WARNING**   ~~~~Sexual Intercourse~~~~*

Sex, to me, is waking up with a piece of mind. Sex is knowing that my children and safe. Sex is a partner I respect and love. Sex is building a nest-egg, knowing I can indulge juuuuust a bit during my retirement. 

For the best sex you could possibly imagine, choose FullLife Financial. Here at fulllife, we know what will turn you on.


----------



## Zenia (Jul 14, 2013)

*Re: **TRIGGER WARNING** LEWD **TRIGGER WARNING**   ~~~~Sexual Intercourse~~~~*

Why do you wanna know, ya perv?!


----------



## Falaffel (Jul 14, 2013)

*Re: **TRIGGER WARNING** LEWD **TRIGGER WARNING**   ~~~~Sexual Intercourse~~~~*

PEOPLE ARE ACTUALLY ANSWERING? 

Also.... You really don't need to announce to a public forum that you were raped :I 

Appearently dignity is thrown out the window when it comes to furries.


----------



## Kazooie (Jul 14, 2013)

*Re: **TRIGGER WARNING** LEWD **TRIGGER WARNING**   ~~~~Sexual Intercourse~~~~*



Falaffel said:


> Appearently dignity is thrown out the window when it comes to furries.


To be fair, sex doesn't actually have to be that big a deal. But yeah, not really the forum for blatant discussion of the topic.


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Jul 14, 2013)

*Re: **TRIGGER WARNING** LEWD **TRIGGER WARNING**   ~~~~Sexual Intercourse~~~~*



Sutekh_the_Destroyer said:


> But I'm pretty sure FAF doesn't have _those _kind of furries here (unless you count the OP :V).



FAF _is_ a single click away from FA.


----------



## Ansitru (Jul 14, 2013)

*Re: **TRIGGER WARNING** LEWD **TRIGGER WARNING**   ~~~~Sexual Intercourse~~~~*

I was hoping this would be a "LOL I TROLL U WITH THE TITLE"-thread.
Instead, it actually _is_ an idiotic thread as the title suggested. I am disappoint.


----------



## Rheumatism (Jul 14, 2013)

*Re: **TRIGGER WARNING** LEWD **TRIGGER WARNING**   ~~~~Sexual Intercourse~~~~*



Falaffel said:


> :I


8I


----------



## Aetius (Jul 14, 2013)

*Re: **TRIGGER WARNING** LEWD **TRIGGER WARNING**   ~~~~Sexual Intercourse~~~~*

I nominate this thread FAF's creepiest thread of 2013.


----------



## Sutekh_the_Destroyer (Jul 14, 2013)

*Re: **TRIGGER WARNING** LEWD **TRIGGER WARNING**   ~~~~Sexual Intercourse~~~~*



PastryOfApathy said:


> FAF _is_ a single click away from FA.



As far as I can see the two are quite different in some respects. 

But that's an off-topic subject in relation to this thread, so nevermind.


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Jul 14, 2013)

*Re: **TRIGGER WARNING** LEWD **TRIGGER WARNING**   ~~~~Sexual Intercourse~~~~*



Serbia Strong said:


> I nominate this thread FAF's creepiest thread of 2013.



Is that a challenge?


----------



## Artillery Spam (Jul 14, 2013)

*Re: **TRIGGER WARNING** LEWD **TRIGGER WARNING**   ~~~~Sexual Intercourse~~~~*

This thread frightens me.


----------



## Kord (Jul 14, 2013)

*Re: **TRIGGER WARNING** LEWD **TRIGGER WARNING**   ~~~~Sexual Intercourse~~~~*



Zerig said:


> I know that we're all one big happy family on this forum V), but there are some things we don't need to know about each other.


Nothing wrong with some sex-positive discussion 



Aleu said:


> Trigger warning? What?
> What is this? Tumblr?


Yeah, I was poking a little fun at tumblr



Serbia Strong said:


> I nominate this thread FAF's creepiest thread of 2013.


What are you 15 ? Is sex that 'creepy' to you ? 
I personally find it to be a beautiful thing between 2 (or more) human beings and I'm naturally curious of other's sex life. Are you ashamed of your sex life ? There's no need to be. 
Most of us are sitting behind avatars and forum names aren't we ? Why can't be take advantage of this anonymity with a discussion like this ?




Artillery Spam said:


> This thread frightens me.


What's there to be scared of ?



Zenia said:


> Why do you wanna know, ya perv?!


Just curious



Sutekh_the_Destroyer said:


> Oh yes.
> 
> Lets all tell some random guy on the internet about our sex life.


Seriously, why not ? I'm not going to jerk off to the answers. However, I may have to rub one off to that loaf face.


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Jul 14, 2013)

*Re: **TRIGGER WARNING** LEWD **TRIGGER WARNING**   ~~~~Sexual Intercourse~~~~*



Artillery Spam said:


> This thread frightens me.



wanna know something really frighting? i sleep in the nude. DUN DUN DUN


----------



## Falaffel (Jul 14, 2013)

*Re: **TRIGGER WARNING** LEWD **TRIGGER WARNING**   ~~~~Sexual Intercourse~~~~*

How come you act like such a good troll but turn out to be serious OP? 

You could have pulled this off as a troll so well and then we'd all have a half-chuckle but no. You choose to be a creepy, nosy, and offensive and act like this is okay. 

So much potential OP. So much. But you chose to stick it out and act serious about the ordeal.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Jul 14, 2013)

*Re: **TRIGGER WARNING** LEWD **TRIGGER WARNING**   ~~~~Sexual Intercourse~~~~*

How is this "sex-positive"?
This isn't a discussion about people making sex into an "evil" or taboo subject, or why someone shouldn't be afraid of their sexuality.
This is just fill-in-the-blank survey shit. Pointless information for the sake of pointless information.


----------



## Percy (Jul 14, 2013)

*Re: **TRIGGER WARNING** LEWD **TRIGGER WARNING**   ~~~~Sexual Intercourse~~~~*



Serbia Strong said:


> I nominate this thread FAF's creepiest thread of 2013.


...surely there's been creepier threads.


----------



## Zenia (Jul 14, 2013)

*Re: **TRIGGER WARNING** LEWD **TRIGGER WARNING**   ~~~~Sexual Intercourse~~~~*



dinosaurdammit said:


> i sleep in the nude. DUN DUN DUN


Oh murrrrr, tell me more bby.


----------



## Distorted (Jul 14, 2013)

*Re: **TRIGGER WARNING** LEWD **TRIGGER WARNING**   ~~~~Sexual Intercourse~~~~*

I wouldn't know.....................................sadness


----------



## Car Fox (Jul 14, 2013)

*Re: **TRIGGER WARNING** LEWD **TRIGGER WARNING**   ~~~~Sexual Intercourse~~~~*

I did not read the thread title properly.

I don't even have a sex life, and I know not to ask others about it... not that I would discuss it anyway.


----------



## Willow (Jul 14, 2013)

*Re: **TRIGGER WARNING** LEWD **TRIGGER WARNING**   ~~~~Sexual Intercourse~~~~*



Kord said:


> Nothing wrong with some sex-positive discussion





> Seriously, why not ? I'm not going to jerk off to the answers. However, I may have to rub one off to that loaf face.


This leaves hardly any room for discussion since you're flat out asking people if they've had sex or not and seems rather prying. It's not that no one's necessarily ashamed of sex, but they'd rather not share every detail of their personal life with someone who's only been around for a month.


----------



## Sutekh_the_Destroyer (Jul 14, 2013)

*Re: **TRIGGER WARNING** LEWD **TRIGGER WARNING**   ~~~~Sexual Intercourse~~~~*



Kord said:


> What are you 15 ? Is sex that 'creepy' to you ?



It's not the sex itself that's creepy. It's the fact that some guy on the internet wants to know about our sex lives that makes it creepy.

Couple that with the thought that the NSA are going to see this sooner or later......


----------



## Heliophobic (Jul 14, 2013)

*Re: **TRIGGER WARNING** LEWD **TRIGGER WARNING**   ~~~~Sexual Intercourse~~~~*



Kord said:


> **TRIGGER WARNING**


Oh lord...



> What is sex to you?


An activity most animals participate in as a means of reproduction and, in humans, physical pleasure.



> How important is it in a relationship?


Significantly but not inherently.



> Is sex a sacred thing for you?


Not really.



> Do you have to love somebody to have sex with them?


Physically? No.



> Or do you partake in one night stands or sessions w/ a 'buddy'?


No.



> Do you have certain standards when it comes to who you have sex with?


Yes.



> Have you lost your virginity?


No.




Well that was fun.

Or was I not supposed to answer these? I don't give a shit. I'm just bored.


----------



## Eggdodger (Jul 14, 2013)

*Re: **TRIGGER WARNING** LEWD **TRIGGER WARNING**   ~~~~Sexual Intercourse~~~~*



Falaffel said:


> How come you act like such a good troll but turn out to be serious OP?
> 
> You could have pulled this off as a troll so well and then we'd all have a half-chuckle but no. You choose to be a creepy, nosy, and offensive and act like this is okay.
> 
> So much potential OP. So much. But you chose to stick it out and act serious about the ordeal.



 Or, second scenario, they're meta-trolling. Which means you, the exalted king of shitposting, have fallen perfectly into their trap. Oh, what a sweet, syrupy prize for a month-old member to claim and mount on his wall.


----------



## Toshabi (Jul 14, 2013)

*Re: **TRIGGER WARNING** LEWD **TRIGGER WARNING**   ~~~~Sexual Intercourse~~~~*

[yt]19toAy03Ux4[/yt]


----------



## Falaffel (Jul 14, 2013)

*Re: **TRIGGER WARNING** LEWD **TRIGGER WARNING**   ~~~~Sexual Intercourse~~~~*



Eggdodger said:


> Or, second scenario, they're meta-trolling. Which means you, the exalted king of shitposting, have fallen perfectly into their trap. Oh, what a sweet, syrupy prize for a month-old member to claim and mount on his wall.



The problem with that is everything. 
Given this fellow's reputation it'd be hard for me to believe he's capable enough to meta-troll. 
He's being serious :I 
you can tell. And that saddens me. It saddens me a great deal.


----------



## Eggdodger (Jul 14, 2013)

*Re: **TRIGGER WARNING** LEWD **TRIGGER WARNING**   ~~~~Sexual Intercourse~~~~*



Falaffel said:


> The problem with that is everything.
> Given this fellow's reputation it'd be hard for me to believe he's capable enough to meta-troll.
> He's being serious :I
> you can tell. And that saddens me. It saddens me a great deal.




I was making a metajoke. It appears I'm lying out the groundwork for this fellow's master plan, but I am actually being humorous on a higher plane! Of course, I knew you would believe I was being serious, and that's when I caught you. >=v


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CLEtGRUrtJo

/thread


----------



## Falaffel (Jul 14, 2013)

*Re: **TRIGGER WARNING** LEWD **TRIGGER WARNING**   ~~~~Sexual Intercourse~~~~*



Eggdodger said:


> I was making a metajoke. It appears I'm lying out the groundwork for this fellow's master plan, but I am actually being humorous on a higher plane! Of course, I knew you would believe I was being serious, and that's when I caught you. >=v
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CLEtGRUrtJo
> ...



Doesn't matter of you were making a joke or not. Doesn't mean what I said isn't true. 

Thanks, btw, for getting that song stuck in my head. >:c


----------



## Eggdodger (Jul 15, 2013)

*Re: **TRIGGER WARNING** LEWD **TRIGGER WARNING**   ~~~~Sexual Intercourse~~~~*



Falaffel said:


> Doesn't matter of you were making a joke or not. Doesn't mean what I said isn't true.
> 
> Thanks, btw, for getting that song stuck in my head. >:c



Folks, look at this badass waffle, trying to argue with a metacomedian! Undoubtedly, he'll post threats that the common being can understand! Can anything be done to stop him?

Killing this thread in style, I just wanted that song to get somewhere in here before it's locked. =] You and I both know the statement rings true, however.

 I wonder if he'll find the hidden message...


----------



## Falaffel (Jul 15, 2013)

*Re: **TRIGGER WARNING** LEWD **TRIGGER WARNING**   ~~~~Sexual Intercourse~~~~*



Eggdodger said:


> Folks, look at this badass waffle, trying to argue with a metacomedian! Undoubtedly, he'll post threats that the common being can understand! Can anything be done to stop him?Killing this thread in style, I just wanted that song to get somewhere in here before it's locked. =] You and I both know the statement rings true, however.  I wonder if he'll find the hidden message...


Boy... Don't make me shank you >:c


----------



## Car Fox (Jul 15, 2013)

*Re: **TRIGGER WARNING** LEWD **TRIGGER WARNING**   ~~~~Sexual Intercourse~~~~*

You two crack me up each time...


----------



## Aleu (Jul 15, 2013)

*Re: **TRIGGER WARNING** LEWD **TRIGGER WARNING**   ~~~~Sexual Intercourse~~~~*



Car Fox said:


> You two crack me up each time...


aha I get it because Eggdodger.

eggs

crack

lul


----------



## Falaffel (Jul 15, 2013)

*Re: **TRIGGER WARNING** LEWD **TRIGGER WARNING**   ~~~~Sexual Intercourse~~~~*



Aleu said:


> aha I get it because Eggdodger.
> 
> eggs
> 
> ...



This made me laugh way harder than I should.


----------



## Kosdu (Jul 15, 2013)

*Re: **TRIGGER WARNING** LEWD **TRIGGER WARNING**   ~~~~Sexual Intercourse~~~~*

I don't see anything wrong with this thread, he's not forcing anybody to answer.

I'm just too lazy/busy.


----------



## Willow (Jul 15, 2013)

*Re: **TRIGGER WARNING** LEWD **TRIGGER WARNING**   ~~~~Sexual Intercourse~~~~*



Kosdu said:


> I don't see anything wrong with this thread, he's not forcing anybody to answer.


There's nothing inherently wrong with the thread but, this is kind of the internet equivalent of going up to random people and asking them if they've ever done it. 
Surely if people are comfortable enough and open about it they're welcome to answer. Just most people don't like giving out that sort of stuff unless they at least know the person a little bit.


----------



## Khaki (Jul 15, 2013)

*Re: **TRIGGER WARNING** LEWD **TRIGGER WARNING**   ~~~~Sexual Intercourse~~~~*

Fornication for the soul purpose of procreation/recreation.


----------



## Kosdu (Jul 15, 2013)

*Re: **TRIGGER WARNING** LEWD **TRIGGER WARNING**   ~~~~Sexual Intercourse~~~~*



Khaki said:


> Fornication for the soul purpose of procreation/recreation.



I'm going to be a grammer nazi and say "sole"....

....and forever alone :v


----------



## Hewge (Jul 15, 2013)

*Re: **TRIGGER WARNING** LEWD **TRIGGER WARNING**   ~~~~Sexual Intercourse~~~~*

Oh, you guys so silly.


----------



## Zerig (Jul 15, 2013)

*Re: **TRIGGER WARNING** LEWD **TRIGGER WARNING**   ~~~~Sexual Intercourse~~~~*



Kord said:


> Nothing wrong with some sex-positive discussion



Yes there is.

This is a wholesome, family oriented, Christian forum, and we do not appreciate such degeneracy.


----------



## Machine (Jul 15, 2013)

*Re: **TRIGGER WARNING** LEWD **TRIGGER WARNING**   ~~~~Sexual Intercourse~~~~*

Overrated and overhyped thrusting of pelvises.


----------



## Rilvor (Jul 15, 2013)

*Re: **TRIGGER WARNING** LEWD **TRIGGER WARNING**   ~~~~Sexual Intercourse~~~~*


Took a step into the Tomb of Ill Repute
That's where I met her, the Zombie Prostitute

I grabbed her left breast, and I'm pretty sure I tore it
I said "go down", but she didn't have the stomach for it
Buck teeth fell out, and her tongue fell out to boot,
But all in all, she was a rotten kind'a cute.


----------



## Khaki (Jul 15, 2013)

*Re: **TRIGGER WARNING** LEWD **TRIGGER WARNING**   ~~~~Sexual Intercourse~~~~*



Kosdu said:


> I'm going to be a grammer nazi and say "sole"....
> 
> ....and forever alone :v



Excellent spotting Hawkeye!

I should also re-literate the statement to:
"Fornication for the sole purpose of recreation/reproduction."

You get a muffin for your English capabilities.


----------



## Eggdodger (Jul 15, 2013)

*Re: **TRIGGER WARNING** LEWD **TRIGGER WARNING**   ~~~~Sexual Intercourse~~~~*



Falaffel said:


> Boy... Don't make me shank you >:c



 Plausibly, this means that you found it! Under any other circumstances, I would give you a prize. Sorry, but I can't. Simply can't over the internet. You understand, right?


----------



## Seekrit (Jul 15, 2013)

*Re: **TRIGGER WARNING** LEWD **TRIGGER WARNING**   ~~~~Sexual Intercourse~~~~*

let me tell you a story about my penis


----------



## Aleu (Jul 15, 2013)

*Re: **TRIGGER WARNING** LEWD **TRIGGER WARNING**   ~~~~Sexual Intercourse~~~~*



Seekrit said:


> let me tell you a story about my penis


CUM ONE, CUM ALL
SEEKRIT'S PENIS REVEALED


----------



## Seekrit (Jul 15, 2013)

*Re: **TRIGGER WARNING** LEWD **TRIGGER WARNING**   ~~~~Sexual Intercourse~~~~*



Aleu said:


> CUM ONE, CUM ALL
> SEEKRIT'S PENIS REVEALED



I could talk at great length about my great length.


----------



## Aleu (Jul 15, 2013)

*Re: **TRIGGER WARNING** LEWD **TRIGGER WARNING**   ~~~~Sexual Intercourse~~~~*



Seekrit said:


> I could talk at great length about my great length.


As long as you don't give us the shaft on the details

or do~


----------



## Hewge (Jul 15, 2013)

*Re: **TRIGGER WARNING** LEWD **TRIGGER WARNING**   ~~~~Sexual Intercourse~~~~*



Seekrit said:


> I could talk at great length about my great length.



Girth is better.


----------



## Artillery Spam (Jul 15, 2013)

*Re: **TRIGGER WARNING** LEWD **TRIGGER WARNING**   ~~~~Sexual Intercourse~~~~*



dinosaurdammit said:


> wanna know something really frighting? i sleep in the nude. DUN DUN DUN



Someone alert the press and send them all to DD's house. 

Prepare to be creep'd-out.


----------



## Bando (Jul 15, 2013)

*Re: **TRIGGER WARNING** LEWD **TRIGGER WARNING**   ~~~~Sexual Intercourse~~~~*

Jeebus, all these trigger warnings and shit make me want to go all Tumblr Socail Justice Warrior up in here.

But yeah sex is cool I guess. (Or hot and sweaty. Depends on if you have a fan on or not.)


----------



## TheMetalVelocity (Jul 15, 2013)

*Re: **TRIGGER WARNING** LEWD **TRIGGER WARNING**   ~~~~Sexual Intercourse~~~~*



Sutekh_the_Destroyer said:


> It's not the sex itself that's creepy. It's the fact that some guy on the internet wants to know about our sex lives that makes it creepy.
> 
> Couple that with the thought that the NSA are going to see this sooner or later......


 He's gonna fap to all of our forum posts on this thread by picturing it in his head.


----------



## BRN (Jul 15, 2013)

*Re: **TRIGGER WARNING** LEWD **TRIGGER WARNING**   ~~~~Sexual Intercourse~~~~*

Haha, the vitriol.

I literally don't see the problem here. You can say "Oh, but it's a _stranger!_"... we're all strangers. And frankly, I prefer strangers to, say, family and friends when it comes to this sort of thing.

*I'M THE WORST MEMBER OF THIS FORUM*



> What is sex to you ? How important is it in a relationship ?
> Is sex a sacred thing for you ?
> Do you have to love somebody to have sex with them ? Or do you partake in one night stands or sessions w/ a 'buddy' ?
> Do you have certain standards when it comes to who you have sex with ?
> Have you lost your virginity ? If so at what age and with whom ? How was it ?



Sex is... a damn fine bonding experience; a shared memory; awkward as fuck; fun as hell; something to do if the movie you're watching is boring; an insider joke; friendly fun; an excuse to meet new people; permanent.

How important is it in a relationship? Honestly, call me base, but it's a neccessity. I just wouldn't feel like a relationship was really "linked" or "close" if it was a sexless one. I don't think I'm different to many people in that respect, though. ... Or rather, sex is a "really really useful thing for helping get close to someone, but also to prove you're close to someone", and I'd need some other equally-valuable form of proof in the relationship, since... y'know, relationships are hard god damn work, and somebody needs to show appreciation somehow. If I _was_ in a sexless relationship, I'd need to be allowed to roll with other people. 

Sex is sacred? Well... heh. No, sorry.
Important, special, memorable? Yeah. Sacred and supervenient, no.


Do I have to love someone to have sex with them? Ah, no. I've never been with a "total stranger", but I don't mind the idea of hookups with friends. I'd probably find it hard to get it on with someone who I just go to the pub with once a week, though.

One night stands/buddy sex; well, shit. I was a _jerk_ earlier in my life and, yes, one night stands were a thing. I'm not like that any more; I make it pretty clear about my feelings on commitment and just from the perspective of a "guilty conscience" I think I avoid that sort of thing. In the last eighteen months, I'm still friends with everyone I've had relations with.

Standards - sorry, if I can't find you physically attractive I'm going to find it hard to get it up. I'm not base in that regard. I don't feel like I've got to make excuses about that. Do I prefer virgins or nonvirgins? Well... Heh. Ahaheheh. Awughghrhgh... 

Virginity is a strange issue. You can guess my answer. My first sexual contact was when I was too young to really recognise it as sexual, so we'll discount that. Aside from that, then, I lost my V at 16 to my next-door neighbour. It wasn't a good memory and I tend to discount that one, too, on account of it being questionably consensual. So then, 17, with a college girlfriend, and 18 for my first male.


----------



## Zabrina (Jul 15, 2013)

*Re: **TRIGGER WARNING** LEWD **TRIGGER WARNING**   ~~~~Sexual Intercourse~~~~*

Sex is for virgins.


----------



## Heliophobic (Jul 15, 2013)

*Re: **TRIGGER WARNING** LEWD **TRIGGER WARNING**   ~~~~Sexual Intercourse~~~~*



Aleu said:


> As long as you don't give us the shaft on the details
> 
> or do~



HAHA PENIS


----------



## Falaffel (Jul 15, 2013)

*Re: **TRIGGER WARNING** LEWD **TRIGGER WARNING**   ~~~~Sexual Intercourse~~~~*

Don't be a dick about it.


----------



## Zabrina (Jul 15, 2013)

*Re: **TRIGGER WARNING** LEWD **TRIGGER WARNING**   ~~~~Sexual Intercourse~~~~*

These jokes are murdering me.


----------



## Falaffel (Jul 15, 2013)

*Re: **TRIGGER WARNING** LEWD **TRIGGER WARNING**   ~~~~Sexual Intercourse~~~~*



Zabrina said:


> These jokes are murdering me.



You don't need to be a jerk, Stop cumplaining. 

These are awful :I


----------



## Distorted (Jul 15, 2013)

*Re: **TRIGGER WARNING** LEWD **TRIGGER WARNING**   ~~~~Sexual Intercourse~~~~*

I came.....to the conclusion that you people are all very silly.


----------



## Eggdodger (Jul 15, 2013)

*Re: **TRIGGER WARNING** LEWD **TRIGGER WARNING**   ~~~~Sexual Intercourse~~~~*

This discussion is leaving a great hole, or chasm in my chest.


----------



## Car Fox (Jul 15, 2013)

*Re: **TRIGGER WARNING** LEWD **TRIGGER WARNING**   ~~~~Sexual Intercourse~~~~*



Eggdodger said:


> This discussion is leaving a great hole, or chasm in my chest.



You're telling me. This conversation is leaving my underwear in knots. That was really, really bad. I'm so sorry everyone


----------



## Troj (Jul 15, 2013)

*Re: **TRIGGER WARNING** LEWD **TRIGGER WARNING**   ~~~~Sexual Intercourse~~~~*

After thinking about it, I'd say sex is defined as any act that crosses, I suppose you could call it, the "intimacy event horizon," in the sense that it transforms the relationship between the parties involved, and their perception of one another. (Also, in that it can result in the transmission of STIs.)

You can usually go back to "neutral" after kissing someone more easily than you can after playing with their naughty bits.

Intimacy is important in a relationship, but that doesn't necessarily mean intercourse. There are other ways to be close and intimate.

Trust is essential. Even if it's just a one-night-stand, you at least need to be able to trust that the person isn't going to murder you, has a base level of competence in the nookie department, and is being honest about their STI status. (Well, *I* need to be able to trust these things. If you don't care about someone's intentions or status, well, god speed and good luck to you, and don't say I didn't tell you so.)

For me, love/romantic attachment is not absolutely essential. It's nice, but not critical.

As for standards, in addition to having to trust someone on some basic level, I also need to like and/or respect that person at some basic level. If I hate someone, have contempt for someone, am squicked by someone, or cannot trust someone, it ain't happening.


----------



## Harbinger (Jul 15, 2013)

*Re: **TRIGGER WARNING** LEWD **TRIGGER WARNING**   ~~~~Sexual Intercourse~~~~*

What is sex to you ?

Imaginary...
But other than that i think its an extremely natural and powerful show of affection towards who you love.

How important is it in a relationship ? Is sex a sacred thing for you ?

Kinda the same questions arent they?
I think its a pretty big thing, its a natural, pleasurable sign of affection at the end of the day.

 Do you have to love somebody to have sex with them ?

Personally yes, i wouldnt think it would be as good with just anyone.

 Or do you partake in one night stands or sessions w/ a 'buddy' ?

>Implying i have a social life.

But in the last few months i have started socialising at parties and such, its not something i would do at one though. I want a relationship with sex not just sex, as much as i would want it.

Do you have certain standards when it comes to who you have sex with ? 

Like i said it wouldnt be with just anyone but someone you loved.

Have you lost your virginity ? If so at what age and with whom ? How was it ?

No, nearly 21 and counting, thanks for reminding me...

-EDIT-
This thread aint pervy is it?
It would be pervy if it was asking how we liked to boink, i was under the impression it was a mature discussion of what we think of sex. Now i feel violated, i think...


----------



## Kazooie (Jul 15, 2013)

*Re: **TRIGGER WARNING** LEWD **TRIGGER WARNING**   ~~~~Sexual Intercourse~~~~*



Troj said:


> I suppose you could call it, the "intimacy event horizon," in the sense that it transforms the relationship between the parties involved, and their perception of one another.


I don't think sex actually has transformed my perception of any of the partners I've had. 

I think I'm kind of bad at intimacy in general. Or something.


----------



## Ji-Ji (Jul 15, 2013)

*Re: **TRIGGER WARNING** LEWD **TRIGGER WARNING**   ~~~~Sexual Intercourse~~~~*

Man I hate all the most interesting/creepy posts happen when I am asleep.
I want to be sarcastic and mean..


----------



## Troj (Jul 15, 2013)

*Re: **TRIGGER WARNING** LEWD **TRIGGER WARNING**   ~~~~Sexual Intercourse~~~~*

Mainly, I don't want to define sex as just sexual intercourse, because then that excludes gay sex, kink, anal, oral, and a whole range of things.


----------



## Zabrina (Jul 15, 2013)

*Re: **TRIGGER WARNING** LEWD **TRIGGER WARNING**   ~~~~Sexual Intercourse~~~~*

I honestly have never had sex, and I don't plan on it for the next three years, at least.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Jul 15, 2013)

*Re: **TRIGGER WARNING** LEWD **TRIGGER WARNING**   ~~~~Sexual Intercourse~~~~*

I've never done it, but it has been suggested by others that I sleep with myself on multiple occasions.


----------



## Artillery Spam (Jul 15, 2013)

*Re: **TRIGGER WARNING** LEWD **TRIGGER WARNING**   ~~~~Sexual Intercourse~~~~*



Gibby said:


> I've never done it, but it has been suggested by others that I sleep with myself on multiple occasions.



What?


----------



## Zabrina (Jul 15, 2013)

*Re: **TRIGGER WARNING** LEWD **TRIGGER WARNING**   ~~~~Sexual Intercourse~~~~*



Gibby said:


> I've never done it, but it has been suggested by others that I sleep with myself on multiple occasions.




Well, we were all thinking it.


----------



## Kahoku (Jul 15, 2013)

*Re: **TRIGGER WARNING** LEWD **TRIGGER WARNING**   ~~~~Sexual Intercourse~~~~*



dinosaurdammit said:


> i am married and what is sex?



Something of a legend online I believe.


----------



## TeenageAngst (Jul 15, 2013)

*Re: **TRIGGER WARNING** LEWD **TRIGGER WARNING**   ~~~~Sexual Intercourse~~~~*

I'm trying to decide how much bullshit I want to inject into my answers.

*What is sex to you?
*
If my penis enters into someone, or god help me a penis enters into me, it's sex. Handjobs don't count. Lesbians I guess count but it's funny to watch, like a dog humping a sofa.

*How important is it in a relationship? 
*
Critical, but definitely not the only factor.

*Is sex a sacred thing for you?
*
Depends on the person. The more I care about them the more meaningful it is.

*Do you have to love somebody to have sex with them? Or do you partake in one night stands or sessions w/ a 'buddy'?

*No and no.

*Do you have certain standards when it comes to who you have sex with?
*
Yes. No fat chicks, I'm not exactly featured in any J.C. Penny's catalogs myself but I stay in some semblance of good shape, it's not that hard. If you smell you either need to take a goddamn shower or go home. And finally, no men. You won't believe how many times these have to be invoked.

*Have you lost your virginity? If so at what age and with whom? How was it?
*
Yes. 16 and to 2 dozen supermodels, while simultaneously eating delicious cake and being told I won the lottery.

Actually I'm gonna invoke the 5th on that, I got skeletons in that closet.


----------



## Ley (Jul 16, 2013)

*Re: **TRIGGER WARNING** LEWD **TRIGGER WARNING**   ~~~~Sexual Intercourse~~~~*

My sex life is awesome and private.


And kinky.


----------



## Judge Spear (Jul 16, 2013)

*Re: **TRIGGER WARNING** LEWD **TRIGGER WARNING**   ~~~~Sexual Intercourse~~~~*

Meh. I've found that the best part of sex was was the intimacy with my partner. 
Why you wimminz so soft?


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Jul 16, 2013)

*Re: **TRIGGER WARNING** LEWD **TRIGGER WARNING**   ~~~~Sexual Intercourse~~~~*



Artillery Spam said:


> What?



"Go fuck yourself".


----------



## Fallowfox (Jul 16, 2013)

*Re: **TRIGGER WARNING** LEWD **TRIGGER WARNING**   ~~~~Sexual Intercourse~~~~*

I'm a teenager, so to me sex is something I'd rather _like_ to have but don't, hence I can't legitimately comment on how important it is to my relationships. If I were to have a romantic relationship I imagine sex wouldn't be the focus, but it would never the less be important that me and my partner were sexually compatible. I would not like to discover that I am incapable of or unwilling to satisfy a partner's desires for instance. 

'Sacred' isn't a word I commonly use in any subject. It's meaning isn't exactly clear and I'm not spiritual. 

I would prefer to love someone if I end up having sex with them. Frivolous sex can result in incurable infections such as HSV even if protection is used and I would prefer to avoid such a situation.

Again, this is barely applicable because I don't have sex. If I were to have sex, I would need to know my sexual partner well, know they don't have any STI's, practice safe sex etc Any other standards are academic. 

I haven't lost my virginity, I'm 19.


----------



## TrishaCat (Jul 16, 2013)

*Re: **TRIGGER WARNING** LEWD **TRIGGER WARNING**   ~~~~Sexual Intercourse~~~~*

What is sex to me? Not really sure how to answer this.
How important is it in a relationship? Simultaneously unimportant and very important. By that, I mean, if you have a relationship with someone you don't need to have sex, and to expect it is absurd and ridiculous. Its important however because making the decision to do so is a really big deal.
Is sex a sacred thing to me? Very. I believe that I shouldn't have sex until I'm married, have a good job, and have a decent amount of money. It must be done with the one I love.
Do I have to love someone to have sex with them? I would hope so. I feel that I must love the person.
Standards? I must love them. And they must love me. And we must be married.
Have I lost my virginity? Nope.


Sutekh_the_Destroyer said:


> Oh yes.
> 
> Lets all tell some random guy on the internet about our sex life.


You know the weird thing is is that I go on an anime forum and they ask personal questions like this all the time in the "Casual Discussions" section of the forum.
Online no one seems to really care about keeping to ones' self.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jul 16, 2013)

*Re: **TRIGGER WARNING** LEWD **TRIGGER WARNING**   ~~~~Sexual Intercourse~~~~*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eG9VPvhRsuY

I think this video by zefrank is appropriate.


----------



## Aleu (Jul 16, 2013)

*Re: **TRIGGER WARNING** LEWD **TRIGGER WARNING**   ~~~~Sexual Intercourse~~~~*

What do jobs and money have to do with having sex?


----------



## Recel (Jul 16, 2013)

*Re: **TRIGGER WARNING** LEWD **TRIGGER WARNING**   ~~~~Sexual Intercourse~~~~*



Aleu said:


> What do jobs and money have to do with having sex?



No job, no money = no condom. :V


----------



## Aleu (Jul 16, 2013)

*Re: **TRIGGER WARNING** LEWD **TRIGGER WARNING**   ~~~~Sexual Intercourse~~~~*



Recel said:


> No job, no money = no condom. :V


You can get those for free at Planned Parenthood facilities.


----------



## Falaffel (Jul 16, 2013)

*Re: **TRIGGER WARNING** LEWD **TRIGGER WARNING**   ~~~~Sexual Intercourse~~~~*



Aleu said:


> You can get those for free at Planned Parenthood facilities.



But they're not those high quality types that increase pleasure :V


----------



## Car Fox (Jul 16, 2013)

*Re: **TRIGGER WARNING** LEWD **TRIGGER WARNING**   ~~~~Sexual Intercourse~~~~*

Sex, I think is something people should explorer, rather physically, applicationally, or informationally. It's not really something they should just learn about once, and stick with the rest of their lives. Sex has a lot of potential.

Then again, what is this but blind jibber-jabber coming from someone who's still legally required to be a virgin?


----------



## Aleu (Jul 16, 2013)

*Re: **TRIGGER WARNING** LEWD **TRIGGER WARNING**   ~~~~Sexual Intercourse~~~~*



Falaffel said:


> But they're not those high quality types that increase pleasure :V


If you need that then you're sexing wrong :V


----------



## Eggdodger (Jul 16, 2013)

*Re: **TRIGGER WARNING** LEWD **TRIGGER WARNING**   ~~~~Sexual Intercourse~~~~*



> What is sex to you ? How important is it in a relationship ?



 Sex is like the finest wine; I'm not supposed to partake in either. Of the relationships I've had, most of them were just telling me what I wanted to hear so they could sleep with me, so I guess it's important to other people. Unfortunately for them, it's not a necessity for me.


> Is sex a sacred thing for you ?



 In a world with so much grey morality, I'm trying to uphold a system of values. In essence, I create my own spirituality. If I ever find someone who I can really trust and understands my madness, they will become sacred to me; by syllogism, sex with them would be just as sacred.


> Do you have to love somebody to have sex with them ? Or do you partake in one night stands or sessions w/ a 'buddy' ?



 One night stands feel silly to me- sex isn't a sport, you won't get an Olympic medal for being good at it. Love is certainly a requirement for me. I will turn down someone I've only been dating for a week.


> Do you have certain standards when it comes to who you have sex with ?



 Honestly, I don't have any preconceptions of "beauty" or "sexiness", so it's all in the personality to me. I'll tell someone that they are beautiful if they take good care of themselves, yet keep an honest appearance, because that's what I consider beauty to be. I have an open mind, but I've found I'm simply not attracted to fellow males- I do, however, form deep emotional bonds with those close to me.


> Have you lost your virginity ? If so at what age and with whom ? How was it ?



Fortunately, I haven't yet. I'm waiting for the right person to explore that possibility with, although I'm hopeful for what the future may hold.


----------



## Ley (Jul 16, 2013)

*Re: **TRIGGER WARNING** LEWD **TRIGGER WARNING**   ~~~~Sexual Intercourse~~~~*

Okay fine, I'll bite. 

*What is sex to you?
*
Something fun, awesome, and intimate when I'm with the right person. To me, Sex isn't some super fucking serious act that requires rituals or whatever. Sex could be any sexual thing, like oral, pegging, using your hands, stuff like that. Equal opportunity, normal stuff. I had to learn to love sex though with my second relationship, because the first time I had it, it wasn't consensual and it was just for his pleasure, only. 

*How important is it in a relationship? 
*
To me, very important. Sex is a bit like air: Not important when you're getting it, very important when you're not. Of course, this is within the space of a few weeks. It isn't like I need sex every three days (To be fair, I would _like_ it, but it isn't a priority. 

*Is sex a sacred thing for you?
*
No. Sex is at its finest mashing gross, sticky things into other sticky things and getting mutual enjoyment out of it. Of course, I limit myself to sex with an SO rather than anyone. 

*Do you have to love somebody to have sex with them? Or do you partake in one night stands or sessions w/ a 'buddy'?

*To be honest, no, at times. I had a very smooth FWB situation that didn't get too far. Another time, I was feeling low, my friend was feeling low.. so no strings attatched sex is always pretty great, when you're in the right mindset for it. He and I are still friends with no weird feelings. 

*Do you have certain standards when it comes to who you have sex with?
*
Hm.. I guess nothing extreme, like scat. (Well I still like extreme stuff) I like girls, so equal oppurtunity. As far as body type goes, in men, I can go from this to this to at the most this. With obese people, its not that they're obese, its that I have to move a roll of fat to get to what I want, but the poor thing would be smushed. 

With girls I love ALL body types, but generally if after their elbows they have fat hanging off from the tops of their arms, I can't. There's just no guaranteed cleanliness and to be honest, if I have to go down on a girl I have to figure out which slit I need to get to since there's five or six. :I 

*Have you lost your virginity? If so at what age and with whom? How was it?
*
Yes. I was 16. He was 19. First boyfriend. I didn't want it. 

To be honest, my 'first time' that I actually enjoyed that I said yes to, was with my second boyfriend. I was 17, he was 20.


----------



## TrishaCat (Jul 16, 2013)

*Re: **TRIGGER WARNING** LEWD **TRIGGER WARNING**   ~~~~Sexual Intercourse~~~~*



Aleu said:


> What do jobs and money have to do with having sex?


If one has no job and not much money, and having sex results in a child, one will not be able to take care of the child. I know condoms can prevent children, but they don't have a 100 percent guaruntee.


----------



## Azure (Jul 16, 2013)

*Re: **TRIGGER WARNING** LEWD **TRIGGER WARNING**   ~~~~Sexual Intercourse~~~~*

well when it comes to sex, i usually skip the hoo ha to begin with


----------



## Kahoku (Jul 16, 2013)

*Re: **TRIGGER WARNING** LEWD **TRIGGER WARNING**   ~~~~Sexual Intercourse~~~~*



Recel said:


> No job, no money = no condom. :V



Sounds like south philly,....but they still do it. And now we gots baby mama dramas.


----------



## Zabrina (Jul 18, 2013)

*Re: **TRIGGER WARNING** LEWD **TRIGGER WARNING**   ~~~~Sexual Intercourse~~~~*

What is sex to you ? How important is it in a relationship ? 

I've never had it, so it's really nothing to me.


Is sex a sacred thing for you ?

No, not really.
Do you have to love somebody to have sex with them ? Or do you partake in one night stands or sessions w/ a 'buddy' ?

Somewhat, and no.
Do you have certain standards when it comes to who you have sex with ? 

Please, please be clean, inside and out.

Have you lost your virginity ? If so at what age and with whom ? How was it ?

No, no, and no.


----------



## Thou Dog (Jul 21, 2013)

*Re: **TRIGGER WARNING** LEWD **TRIGGER WARNING**   ~~~~Sexual Intercourse~~~~*



Falaffel said:


> But they're not those high quality types that increase pleasure :V


In my admittedly limited experience, the fancy extra-stimulating condoms aren't any different, short of giving the wearer a little extra confidence. (That can make a big difference but it's not in the condom, it's in his head.)

IMO you're better off sticking with the plain ones, of a brand whose rubber, lube and spermicide you aren't allergic to.

I'm no sexpert but I am married, with a decently active sex life, and we only have one kid due to condom use. I like to think that I at least know something about all that.


----------



## Echoshock (Jul 21, 2013)

*Re: **TRIGGER WARNING** LEWD **TRIGGER WARNING**   ~~~~Sexual Intercourse~~~~*



Thou Dog said:


> ... and we only have one kid due to condom use.



Ah the 98% effective thing. :v


----------



## Thou Dog (Jul 21, 2013)

*Re: **TRIGGER WARNING** LEWD **TRIGGER WARNING**   ~~~~Sexual Intercourse~~~~*



Echoshock said:


> Ah the 98% effective thing. :v


Hah.

One fully-intended kid, I should say.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jul 21, 2013)

*Re: **TRIGGER WARNING** LEWD **TRIGGER WARNING**   ~~~~Sexual Intercourse~~~~*



Aleu said:


> Trigger warning? What?
> What is this? Tumblr?


10/10

Would laugh again.


----------



## Fuzzle (Jul 22, 2013)

*Re: **TRIGGER WARNING** LEWD **TRIGGER WARNING**   ~~~~Sexual Intercourse~~~~*

I've never had sex.
I view it as an expression of love in a committed relationship that is supported by each other emotionally, physically and financially.
I plan to only ever have sex with one person, when I find her and I detest the thought of one night stands. 
I take it's act seriously as something more than a toy or recreation but a serious act that takes a serious toll whether it's treated that way or not.
My dream is to find the girl I love, to be loved by her and to spend our lives together as best friends, eachothers protectors, supporters and to enjoy life as a partnership. Sex isn't what it's about for me, it would be laying in bed at night with her arms and legs wrapped around me and knowing this person is there forever and the two of us get to be as open and free with eachother unlike with anyone else and that's special.


----------



## Zaraphayx (Jul 22, 2013)

*Re: **TRIGGER WARNING** LEWD **TRIGGER WARNING**   ~~~~Sexual Intercourse~~~~*

>see thread title

>5 pages

"This is gonna be full of furries feigning modesty and acting like prudes"

I was kinda partially mostly right.



> What is sex to you ?



A hardwired biological craving I wish I could be rid of. 

Honestly I don't really go out of my way to pursue sex but if it's available and I have the itch I won't say no.



> How important is it in a relationship ?



Isn't sex the foundation of a sexual relationship?

I'm in relationships with plenty of people who I don't have sex with; they're called friends.



> Is sex a sacred thing for you ?



The way this is worded makes me laugh but no, I don't ascribe any more importance to sex than I do to anything else that gives me an endorphin high.



> Do you have to love somebody to have sex with them ? Or do you partake in one night stands or sessions w/ a 'buddy' ?



Love? No, respect? Yes. I have to respect you; I don't sleep with people  I don't respect and I like to hope I'm not weird in that regard.

I've been in a "real" relationship where the word 'love' was tossed around a lot and several fuck buddies before and after.

I kinda prefer the latter; maybe it's a lack of emotional maturity on my part, but the amount of energy I have to invest into maintaining a real relationship is too demanding and most people in my age range are way too emotionally volatile. I don't know why young people are so into TROO LUV and monogamy at an age where most of them aren't ready for it.

Have tons of crazy sex when you're young and it's socially acceptable, but be responsible.



> Do you have certain standards when it comes to who you have sex with ?



Look like you take care of yourself, have a sense of humor, and possess some baseline level of social grace/tact.

Also healthy self-esteem. Implicitly I find you attractive if I want to fuck you, don't make stupid remarks about being ugly fishing for compliments because not only will I undermine this but you will also kill my boner. 

Low self-esteem is only attractive to sexual predators.



> Have you lost your virginity ? If so at what age and with whom ? How was it ?



I was in high school, 16 or 17 I think, it was with a friend and it ruined our friendship (lol emotions), the sex was mediocre because we were both young and inexperienced but at the time it was kinda awesome because it was the first time someone else had ever touched my penis.


----------



## Mullerornis (Jul 22, 2013)

*Re: **TRIGGER WARNING** LEWD **TRIGGER WARNING**   ~~~~Sexual Intercourse~~~~*

>What is sex to you? 			 		

Fun, but a disadvantage.

>How important is it in a relationship?

Very important in a romantic relationship. Extremely awkward in any other relationship.

>Is sex a sacred thing for you?

I do hold romantic sex in a very high regard, but otherwise no.

>Do you have to love somebody to have sex with them? Or do you partake in one night stands or sessions w/ a 'buddy'? 			 		

Sometimes mutual lust overides common sense, but ideally it is a strictly romantic affair to me.

>Do you have certain standards when it comes to who you have sex with?

Yes. Do I look like a dolphin to you?

>Have you lost your virginity? If so at what age and with whom? How was it? 			 		

Yes, 12/13 and with a coward of a "friend". It was odd.


----------



## Saga (Jul 22, 2013)

*Re: **TRIGGER WARNING** LEWD **TRIGGER WARNING**   ~~~~Sexual Intercourse~~~~*

I guess i'll do it.

What is sex to you ? How important is it in a relationship ? 

Something good in the moment but regretted later; not very important

Is sex a sacred thing for you ?

No.

Do you have to love somebody to have sex with them ? Or do you partake in one night stands or sessions w/ a 'buddy' ?

It is a reason to have sex; I have but would rather not because I dont trust them as much

Do you have certain standards when it comes to who you have sex with ? 

Too much hair or sweat and no thanks.

Have you lost your virginity ? If so at what age and with whom ? How was it ?

Yes; old enough; with a boyfriend; it was good then but today it wouldve been meh.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jul 22, 2013)

*Re: **TRIGGER WARNING** LEWD **TRIGGER WARNING**   ~~~~Sexual Intercourse~~~~*

*What is sex to you ? How important is it in a relationship ? *
  A pleasurable bonding experience. 
*Is sex a sacred thing for you ?*
No. 
*Do you have to love somebody to have sex with them ? Or do you partake in one night stands or sessions w/ a 'buddy' ?*
I'm fairly opportunistic.
*Do you have certain standards when it comes to who you have sex with ? *
If I'm the 'giver', I need to feel a certain amount of physical attraction to the other person.. If I'm on the receiving  end I'm more lenient.
*Have you lost your virginity ? If so at what age and with whom ? How was it ?*\
At 21 I think, with a male fur who happened to be conveniently available. I wasn't really attracted to him, but I was lusty and tired of being a picky virgin. He was probably too big for me, in retrospect.


----------



## Tao (Jul 23, 2013)

*Re: **TRIGGER WARNING** LEWD **TRIGGER WARNING**   ~~~~Sexual Intercourse~~~~*

What is sex to you ? How important is it in a relationship ? 
Pleasure. It's a good part of a relationship but by no means all of it.
Is sex a sacred thing for you ?
Naw.
Do you have to love somebody to have sex with them ? Or do you partake in one night stands or sessions w/ a 'buddy' ?
No, and yes.
Do you have certain standards when it comes to who you have sex with ? 
Yeah. Generally people that can hold a conversation with me, and are nice people. Other than the obvious physical preferences 
Have you lost your virginity ? If so at what age and with whom ? How was it ?
Ja. 16 with my boyfriend. Average.


----------



## Dreaming (Jul 23, 2013)

*Re: **TRIGGER WARNING** LEWD **TRIGGER WARNING**   ~~~~Sexual Intercourse~~~~*

[tw: Check your privilege]



Kord said:


> Have you lost your virginity ? If so at what age and with whom ? How was it ?


2004. Cartoon Network drops its Cartoon Cartoons block, childhood effectively raped 

#omg #tw #trigger warning #triggered


----------



## Cain (Jul 23, 2013)

*Re: **TRIGGER WARNING** LEWD **TRIGGER WARNING**   ~~~~Sexual Intercourse~~~~*

So why the hell is this thread not closed yet?


----------



## Zaraphayx (Jul 23, 2013)

*Re: **TRIGGER WARNING** LEWD **TRIGGER WARNING**   ~~~~Sexual Intercourse~~~~*



Cain said:


> So why the hell is this thread not closed yet?



Why should it be closed?


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Jul 23, 2013)

*Re: **TRIGGER WARNING** LEWD **TRIGGER WARNING**   ~~~~Sexual Intercourse~~~~*



Cain said:


> So why the hell is this thread not closed yet?



Because the "sex lives" of furfags are filled with immense room for discussion.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jul 23, 2013)

*Re: **TRIGGER WARNING** LEWD **TRIGGER WARNING**   ~~~~Sexual Intercourse~~~~*



PastryOfApathy said:


> Because the "sex lives" of furfags are filled with immense room for discussion.


Surprisingly so.


----------



## Cain (Jul 24, 2013)

*Re: **TRIGGER WARNING** LEWD **TRIGGER WARNING**   ~~~~Sexual Intercourse~~~~*



Zaraphayx said:


> Why should it be closed?


Because it's a stupid fuckin' thread, the title alone should give off 'STAY THE FUCK AWAY' vibes. We already have a sexuality thread, a coming out thread, so why the fuck do we need a general sex thread? Go post this shit in the sexuality thread, it'd be better than whatever kind of moronic crap this is.


----------



## Yoshiya (Jul 24, 2013)

*Re: **TRIGGER WARNING** LEWD **TRIGGER WARNING**   ~~~~Sexual Intercourse~~~~*



Cain said:


> Because it's a stupid fuckin' thread, the title alone should give off 'STAY THE FUCK AWAY' vibes. We already have a sexuality thread, a coming out thread, so why the fuck do we need a general sex thread? Go post this shit in the sexuality thread, it'd be better than whatever kind of moronic crap this is.


Did you report it or just bitch about it here, I'm genuinely curious


----------



## Zaraphayx (Jul 24, 2013)

*Re: **TRIGGER WARNING** LEWD **TRIGGER WARNING**   ~~~~Sexual Intercourse~~~~*



Cain said:


> Because it's a stupid fuckin' thread, the title alone should give off 'STAY THE FUCK AWAY' vibes. We already have a sexuality thread, a coming out thread, so why the fuck do we need a general sex thread? Go post this shit in the sexuality thread, it'd be better than whatever kind of moronic crap this is.



You're awfully excitable :3

The title was pretty dumb though.


----------



## Cain (Jul 24, 2013)

*Re: **TRIGGER WARNING** LEWD **TRIGGER WARNING**   ~~~~Sexual Intercourse~~~~*



Yoshiya said:


> Did you report it or just bitch about it here, I'm genuinely curious


I always report shit threads.


----------



## Mentova (Jul 24, 2013)

*Re: **TRIGGER WARNING** LEWD **TRIGGER WARNING**   ~~~~Sexual Intercourse~~~~*

If this thread is gunna get derailed into an argument on if it should be locked or not I'm gunna bust some goddamn heads


----------



## Machine (Jul 24, 2013)

*Re: **TRIGGER WARNING** LEWD **TRIGGER WARNING**   ~~~~Sexual Intercourse~~~~*



Cain said:


> Because it's a stupid fuckin' thread, the title alone should give off 'STAY THE FUCK AWAY' vibes. We already have a sexuality thread, a coming out thread, so why the fuck do we need a general sex thread? Go post this shit in the sexuality thread, it'd be better than whatever kind of moronic crap this is.


For some reason, I don't think the people in the sexuality threads would like the influx of weird FAQs flooding their pages.


----------



## Cain (Jul 25, 2013)

At least that pretentious title's been removed.

I'm happy now, carry on.


----------



## spiritwhitewolf (Jul 26, 2013)

*What is sex to you ? How important is it in a relationship?*
_It's solely of pleasure to bring bond with my SO. It's just part of small side of Relationship to bring up more strong bond than who don't._
*Is sex a sacred thing for you?*
_Nope, Sex isn't scared to me but only worried about what's happen next in the future >_> while you don't use a protection. _
*Do you have to love somebody to have sex with them? Or do you partake in one night stands or sessions w/ a 'buddy'?*
_Not sure, No. I'm not that type who is sex addicted in everyday. Solely Love my SO_
*Do you have certain standards when it comes to who you have sex with?* 
_Nope  So No sex with me, strangers_
*Have you lost your virginity? If so at what age and with whom? How was it?*
_Long time ago, was sex willing to someone( 16-18 ) at younger age '13'. I were regret about that but Now I'm happy person with my SO _


----------



## Sweetheartz22 (Jul 26, 2013)

What is sex to you ? How important is it in a relationship ? 
A: Sex to me involves a way to show my SO that I love him and care for him while being intimate, passionate, and loving. In my opinion, it isn't how many times you get down and dirty, it's the quality you bring into it.
Is sex a sacred thing for you ?
A: Yes, very. Sex to me is something that is the most personal/vulnerable part about yourself that only a very special person can see.
Do you have to love somebody to have sex with them ? Or do you partake in one night stands or sessions w/ a 'buddy' ?
A: I need to love someone before I can have sex with them.
Do you have certain standards when it comes to who you have sex with ? 
A: I need to be able to see my future with them. Besides that, I want to make sure they respect, care, and love me, too
Have you lost your virginity ? If so at what age and with whom ? How was it ?
A: Yes, I was 18 and it was with who is now my husband.  It didn't last long then, but it's gotten ALOT better since then


----------



## Zabrina (Jul 28, 2013)

I see that the title was changed. Good.


----------

